# 2014 Union Force w/ 2014 Lib TRS - binding overhang



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken the biggest boot you should use for 253 width is a 9 or 10.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Put your boots in the bindings and tilt the board till the toes hit. Then imagine you're in the boots. Think you'll ever get that far horizontal? If yes, you need a wider board. Your bindings are fine.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> If I'm not mistaken the biggest boot you should use for 253 width is a 9 or 10.


Not even close. Waist width alone doesn't determine max boot size, you also have to take into account the sidecut and edgetech with certain brands. Actual width at the inserts is the best way to determine max boot size. Typically a regular board will support a boot up to size 11 before it starts to get more complicated. Boot choice and design (shrink tech) can also play a roll in deciding between regular and wide when you're at the max size line based on your (actual) foot size.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Not even close. Waist width alone doesn't determine max boot size, you also have to take into account the sidecut and edgetech with certain brands. Actual width at the inserts is the best way to determine max boot size. Typically a regular board will support a boot up to size 11 before it starts to get more complicated. Boot choice and design (shrink tech) can also play a roll in deciding between regular and wide when you're at the max size line based on your (actual) foot size.


Stuff like this is why I'm loving this site. So much good information. Increasing my understanding daily. :thumbsup:


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

What Nivek said X2!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Not even close. Waist width alone doesn't determine max boot size, you also have to take into account the sidecut and edgetech with certain brands. Actual width at the inserts is the best way to determine max boot size. Typically a regular board will support a boot up to size 11 before it starts to get more complicated. Boot choice and design (shrink tech) can also play a roll in deciding between regular and wide when you're at the max size line based on your (actual) foot size.


+1. All that and also note that it is not the bindings but the boot that should be centered across the board (the bindings can be a bit off center if required).


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Op if you want opinions strap your boots in and take pics of the base shoeing the overhang and centering


----------



## nrezaie (Sep 29, 2013)

Here are alot of photos. I think the boot overhang is mild and not a problem. It was just the toe side slight binding overhang that is occuring as a result of Union Footbeds sticking out further than the baseplate. You can see the binding overhang in the first 3 pics.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say it looks good. Best way to find out though will be to ride it. If you get a bunch of drag while you're riding, then adjust them. Otherwise, keep riding and have fun.


----------



## burak_kiray (Oct 5, 2014)

hey I have almost the same setup... I have 2012-2013 TRS 157 and I've just bought union force L/XL, cause I use 11 size thirtytwo lashed boots which are kinda bulky. I centered my boots on the bindings and it looks like it is not gonna be a problem. To get a heel or toe drag I need to get upside down  but the binding overhang looks a bit weird... Especially the heel part.. I don't know if it is going to cause any problems when you are transferring your power to the board.


----------



## burak_kiray (Oct 5, 2014)

burak_kiray said:


> hey I have almost the same setup... I have 2012-2013 TRS 157 and I've just bought union force L/XL, cause I use 11 size thirtytwo lashed boots which are kinda bulky. I centered my boots on the bindings and it looks like it is not gonna be a problem. To get a heel or toe drag I need to get upside down  but the binding overhang looks a bit weird... Especially the heel part.. I don't know if it is going to cause any problems when you are transferring your power to the board.


did you have the chance to try your setup?


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Hate to thread crash, but does centering mean the boot is even toe/heel over the board? Or is it only important to have the boot centered in the binding? Should bindings be centered too then?

Am I making any sense at all?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Foot should be centered. Not binding, not boot. When you are strapped in and crouch, you don't want to feel like it is pulling you over.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Put your boots in the bindings and tilt the board till the toes hit. Then imagine you're in the boots. Think you'll ever get that far horizontal? If yes, you need a wider board. Your bindings are fine.


This right here!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Hate to thread crash, but does centering mean the boot is even toe/heel over the board? Or is it only important to have the boot centered in the binding? Should bindings be centered too then?
> 
> Am I making any sense at all?


Equal Heel/Toe Overhang is where it's at!!!!! 

This is how we naturally balance and distribute our weight while we stand/walk/run, so it goes without say that we have best control over our board when our heel and toes are centered over our boards as well!!!!!


----------

